# In the market for a trailer



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Back a couple of years ago my wife and I started looking for a good used trailer.

There is certainly a lot of junk out there, and yes, most of it's overpriced.

We wound up spending $2000 and then replaced the tires, had it serviced and fixed a couple of minor things.....now we have close to $3000 in it but it's a good, sound trailer that we use every weekend with no problems.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

It varies by region a bit. Where are you located?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

If the rest of the first trailer looks like the front, that's not a bad deal. It looks like a late 70's or early 80's model. WW is a great brand. They're sturdy, reliable, and the only major down fall is they either rust easily or they're on the shorter side for height. I'd give it a look. Sounds like its a good older trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

hey there! I am also from Missouri & yep pretty typical. I'll keep my eye out for adds in the state & forward them your way when I see them.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> hey there! I am also from Missouri & yep pretty typical. I'll keep my eye out for adds in the state & forward them your way when I see them.


that is they don't seem to be over priced..lol


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

buy once cry once, got a decent all aluminum trailer. In 20 years it will still be a good trailer while all the steel ones are rusted out.
I looked at lots of used steel trailers no matter how great the owners claim they are, every single one I looked at had structural rust. I ended up buying a traded in Aluminum sundowner. No way I would even bother wasting my time going to look at a steel trailer.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm nowhere near you, being in North Carolina, but those prices are typical where I am. The first one looked the nicest and I think is faily priced.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's a little bit like horse shopping, when you start looking and the feet and legs first, THEN the pretty head, LOL!
Check the floors, any rust (aluminum trailers have steel skeletons), the shocks and suspension and the wiring. Any thing that you have to replace should be factored in YOUR total cost.
Unless it is a "steal", I think I'd want the mangers bc you might find yourself travelling more if the economy improves in 2013.
Funny story:
We bought our first 4-horse steel stock trailer in 1986. 3 years later the floor was rotting out, though it was new when we bought it, BUT stored outside, and the floor hadn't been sealed. So, a good friend helped us replace the floor. Don't remember how many layers of water seal when painted on, but it really lasted.
We made mistakes--one year of throwing 6 horses in to go to weekend events and a trail-riding trip out west--and we bowed an axle. We were driving out with 4 and our tires started smoking about 3 hours east of Rapid City, SD (we were headed for the Black Hills.) The shop we stopped at told us the problem, couldn't fix it BUT shaved off the excess metal that was hitting the tires.
We got to our camp and DH drove the trailer back to a repair shop in Rapid City. We spent the week riding, sans trailer, then drove the truck back to pick up the trailer, biting our nails bc we were sure that our Discover Card was really gonna moan. They replaced the axle, added shocks made for a semi and charged us.......$300.00 (in 1992.)!!!!
I have MORE. Man, you really get your education with trailers AFTER you own one!
JUST make sure that your horses travel in a *level *trailer, please. =D


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Aluminum trailers do not all have steel frames. Some do some dont.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

In my area you can pretty much expecdt anything under $1500 to be scrap steel. At $1500 you will likely have to drop another grand in it to make it safe and useable.


----------

